# منتديات القانون الجنائي Criminal Law Forum > القوانين الحديثة في الدول العربية > قوانين البحرين >  قانون محكمة التميز

## هيثم الفقى

مرسوم بقانون رقم (8) لسنة 1989
بإصدار قانون محكمة التميـيز

نحن عيسى بن سلمان آل خليفة أمير دولة البحرين. 
بعد الاطلاع على الدستور،
وعلى الأمر الأميري رقم (4) لسنة 1975،
وعلى قانون أصول المحاكمات الجزائية لسنة 1966،
وعلى المرســوم بقانون رقــم (12) لسنة 1971 بإصدار قانــون المرافعــات المدنيــة والتجارية والقوانين المعدلة له، 
وعلى المرسوم بقانون رقم (13) لسنة 1971 بشأن تـنظيم القضاء المعدل بالمرسوم بقانون رقم (17) لسنة 1977 والمرسوم بقانون رقم (25) لسنة 1986، 
وعلى المرسوم بقانون رقم (3) لسنة 1972 بشأن الرسوم القضائية المعدل بالمرسوم بقانون رقم (9) لسنة 1983 والمرسوم بقانون وقم (0 1) لسنة 1988، 
وعلى القانون رقم (4) لسنة 1975 بشأن كادر القضاة المعدل بالمرسوم بقانون رقم (18) لسنة 1977، 
وعلى المرسوم بقانون رقم (26) لسنة 1980 بإصدار قانون المحاماة المعدل بالمرسوم بقانون رقم (1) لسنة 1981،
وبناء على عرض وزير العدل والشئون الإسلامية، 
وبعد موافقة مجلس الوزراء، 
رسمنا بالقانون الآتي: 
المادة الأولى
يعمــل بقانون محكمة التميـيز المرافق لهذا القانون، ويلغى كل ما يتعارض مع أحكامه. 
المادة الثانية
على وزير العدل والشئون الإسلامية تـنفيذ هذا القانون، ويعمل به من أول الشهر التالي لمضي ستة أشهر على تاريخ نشره في الجريدة الرسمية. 
أمير دولة البحرين
عيسى بن سلمان آل خليفة
صدر في قصر الرفاع: 
بتاريــخ 15 رمضان 1409 هـ
الموافق 20 إبريــــل 1989 م

قانون محكمه التميـيز
الباب الأول
في إنشاء المحكمة وتشكيلها واختصاصها
مادة - 1 -
تـنشأ محكمة التميـيز وتختص بالمسائل التي ترفع إليها طبقا للقانون. 
وتؤلف من رئيس ومن وكيل للمحكمة وثلاثة قضاة آخرين، وتتكــون مــن دائــرة أو أكثر حسب الحاجة وتصدر أحكامها بأغلبـية الآراء من عدد لا يقل عن ثلاثة قضاة، فإذا لم تتوافر الأغلبية وتشعبـت الآراء لأكـثر مــن رأيـيــن وجــب أن ينضم الفريق الأقل عددا أو الفريق الذي يضم أحدث القضاة لأحد الرأيين الصادرين من الفريق الأكثر عددا وذلك بعد أخذ الآراء مرة ثانية. 
مادة - 2 -
يعين رئيس محكمة التميـيز ووكيلها وقضاتها ويعفون من مناصبهم بمرسوم. ويشترط في كل منهم أن يكون قد مضى على حصوله على درجة الليسانس أو البكالوريوس في القانون خمس عشرة سنة أمضاها في الاشتغال بعمل قانوني، أو أن يكون قد عمل قاضيا في محكمة الاستئناف العليا لمدة أربع سنوات. 
وتسرى عليه الأحكام الأخرى الخاصة بتعيـين القضاة وواجباتهم وحصاناتهم وتأديبهم المنصوص عليهـا في الباب الثاني من المرسوم بقانون رقم (13) لسنة 1971 بشأن تـنظيم القضاء. 
كمــا تسرى على درجاتهم ومرتباتهم أحكام القانون رقم (4) لسنة 1975 بشأن كادر القضاة وقرار مجلـــس الــــوزراء رقم (1) لسنة 1983 في شأن تعديل رواتب الموظفين والمستخدمين أو أي قرار يحل محله. 
مادة - 3 -
لا يقبــل للمرافعــة أمام محكمة التميـيز غير المحامين المقيدين في الجدول المعد لذلك - ضمـــن الجـــدول العـــام للمحامين - باسم " جدول المحامين أمام محكمة التميـيز " ولا يقيد في هذا الجدول غير المحامين الذين تتوافر فيهم الشروط المبينة بالمادة الثانية من قانون المحاماة الصادر بالمرسوم بقانون رقــــم (26) لسنة 1980 بشرط أن يكون قد مضـــى علـى قيدهم في جدول المحامين المشتغلين ثماني سنوات أو يكونوا قد أمضوا عشر سنوات في الاشتغال بعمل قانوني. 
مادة - 4 -
للخصوم أن يطعنوا أمام محكمة التميـيز في الأحكام النهائية المنهية للخصومة كلها في المواد المدنية والتجارية والأحوال الشخصية لغير المسلمين والجزائية طبقا لأحكام هذا القانون. 
ولا يجــوز الطعن بطريق التميـيز في الأحكام الصادرة قبل الفصل في الموضــوع إلا إذا ترتب عليها منع السير في الدعوى. 

مادة - 5 -
تختص محكمة التميـيز بإعادة النظر في الأحكام الجزائية النهائية الصادرة بالعقوبة في مواد الجنايات والجنح على النحو المبين في هذا القانون. 
مادة - 6 -
تختص محكمة التميـيز دون غيرها بتعيـين المحكمة المختصة إذا رفعت دعوى من موضوع واحد أمام جهة القضاء المدني وأمام جهة القضاء الشرعي أو أمام دائرتين من دوائر القضاء الشرعي ولم تتخل إحداهما عن نظرها، أو تخلت كلتاهما عنها، كما تختص كذلك بالفصل في النزاع الذي يقوم بشأن تـنفيذ حكمين متناقضين صدر أحدهما من جهة القضــاء المدني وصدر الآخر من جهة القضاء الشرعي أو صدرا من دائرتين مختلفتين من دوائر القضاء الشرعي. 
ويرفع الطلب بصحيفة تودع قسم كتاب المحكمة وتبلغ إلى الخصوم وفقا للقواعد المتعلقة بالتبليغ ولهم تـقديم مذكرة بالرد عليه خلال الأيام الثمانية التالية لتبليغهم، وبعد إبداء المكتب الفني للمحكمة رأيه في الطلب يعرضه علـــى رئيـــس المحكمة لتحديد جلسة لنظره أمامها يبلغ بها الخصوم قبل انعقادها بثلاثة أيام على الأقل. 
ويترتب على رفع الطلب وقف السير في الدعوى المقدم بشأنها. وإذا قدم بعد الحكم في الدعوى، فلمحكمة التميـيز وقف أحد الحكمين المتناقضين أو كليهما. 
مادة - 7 -
يلحق بمحكمة التميـيز مكتب فني يرأسه أحد قضاتها، ويتكون من عدد كافٍ من القضاة بدرجة قاضى محكمة كبرى على الأقل يندبهم لذلك وزير العدل. 
ويختص هذا المكتب بالمسائل الآتية: 
1 - إبداء الرأي في القضايا التي تختص بها المحكمة طبقا لأحكام هذا القانون وإعداد البحوث الفنية التي يكلفه بها رئيس المحكمة. 
2 - استخلاص القواعـــد القانونية التي تقرها المحكمة فيما تصدره من أحكام وجمع هذه الأحكام وتبويبها. 

الباب الثاني
في الطعن بالتميـيز
في المواد المدنية والتجارية والأحوال الشخصية
لغير المسلمين
مادة - 8 -
للخصوم أن يطعنوا أمام محكمة التميـيز في الأحكام الصادرة من محكمة الاستئناف العليا المدنية أو من المحكمة الكبرى المدنية بصفتها الاستئنافية في الأحوال الآتية: 
1 - إذا كان الحكــم المطعون فيه مبنياً علـى مخالفة للقانون أو خطأ في تطبيقــه أو تأويله. 
2 - إذا وقع بطلان في الحكم أو بطلان في الإجراءات أثر في الحكم. 
مادة - 9 -
للخصوم أن يطعنوا أمام محكمة التميـيز في أي حكم انتهائي - أيا كانت المحكمة التي أصدرته - فصل في نزاع خلافاً لحكم آخر سبق أن صدر بين الخصوم أنفسهم وحاز قوة الأمر المقضي. 
مادة - 10 -
لا يترتب على الطعن بالتميـيز وقف تـنفيذ الحكم، ومع ذلك يجوز لمحكمة التميـيز أن تأمر بوقف تـنفيذ الحكم مؤقتاً إذا طلب ذلك في صحيفة الطعن وكان يخشى من التـنفيذ وقوع ضرر جسيم يتعذر تداركه. 
وتفصل المحكمة في الطعن ولو في غيبة الخصوم. 
ويجوز للمحكمة عندما تأمر بوقف التـنفيذ أن توجب تـقديم كفالة أو تأمر بما تراه كفيلا ً لصيانة حق المطعون ضده. 
وينسحب الأمر الصادر بوقف تـنفيذ الحكم على إجراءات التـنفيذ التي اتخذها المحكوم له بناء على الحكم المطعون فيه من تاريخ طلب وقف التـنفيذ. 
مادة - 11 -
ميعــاد الطعــن بالتميـيز خمسـة وأربعون يوماً ويبدأ الميعاد من تاريخ صدور الحكم الوجاهي إلا إذا كان المحكوم عليه قد تخلف عن الحضور في جميع الجلسات المحددة لنظر الدعوى أو تخلف عن الحضور في جميع الجلسات التالية لتعجيل الدعوى بعد وقف السير فيها لأي سبب فيبدأ الميعاد من تاريخ تبليغه بالحكم. 
كما يبدأ الميعاد من تاريخ تبليغ الحكم إذا حدث سبب من أسباب انقطاع الخصومة وصـــدر الحكم دون اختصام من يقوم مقام الخصم الذي توفى أو فقد أهليتــه للخصومـــة أو زالت صفته. 
فإذا كان الحكم غيابيا فلا يبدأ الميعــاد إلا من اليوم الذي يصبح فيه الاعتراض عليه غير مقبول أو من اليوم الذي يحكم فيه برد الاعتراض لتخلف المعارض عن الحضور. 

مادة - 12-
يرفع الطعن بصحيفة تقدم إلى قسم تسجيل الدعاوى بالمحكمة موقعة من محام ٍ مقيد بجدول المحامين أمام محكمة التميـيز. 
وتشتمل الصحيفة علاوة على البيانات المتعلقة بأسماء الخصوم وصفاتهم وموطن كل منهم، على بيان الحكم المطعون فيه وتاريخه وبيان الأسباب التي بنى عليها الطعن وطلبات الطاعن، فإذا لم يحصل الطعن على هذا الوجه كان باطلا ً وتحكم المحكمة من تلقاء نفسها ببطلانه. 
ولا يجوز التمسك بأسباب للطعن غير التي ذكرت في الصحيفة إلا أن تكون متعلقة بالنظام العام فيجوز التمسك بها في أي وقت، وللمحكمة أن تأخذ بها من تلقاء نفسها. 
وإذا أبدى الطاعن سببا للطعن يتعلق بحكم سابق على صدور الحكم المطعون فيه في ذات الدعوى اعتبر الطعن شاملا للحكم السابق ما لم يكن قد قبل صراحة. 
مادة - 13-
لا يقبل قسم تسجيل الدعاوى صحيفة الطعن ما لم يرفق بها ما يثبت إيداع الطاعن خزانة وزارة العدل مبلغ خمسين ديناراً على سبيل الكفالة. 
ويعفى من إيداع الكفالة من يعفى من أداء الرسوم. 
ولا تتعدد الكفالة بتعدد الطاعنين إذا أقاموا طعنهم بصحيفة واحدة ولو اختلفت الأسباب. 
مادة - 14 -
يجب على الطاعن أن يرفق بصحيفة الطعن وقت تـقديمها صوراً منها بعدد المطعون ضدهم وسند توكيل المحامى الموكل في الطعن ومذكرة شارحة لأسباب الطعن والمستـندات المؤيدة له ما لم تكن مودعة ملف القضية الصادر فيها الحكم المطعون فيه أو مقدمة في طعن أخر فيكفى تـقديم ما يدل على ذلك، وللمحكمة أن تتخذ ما تراه في سبيل الاطلاع على هذه المستـندات. 
مادة - 15 -
يقوم قسم تسجيل الدعاوى بقيد الطعن في السجل المعد لذلك في يوم تـقديم الصحيفة. وعلى قسم الكتاب ضم ملف القضية المطعون في حكمها بجميع مفرداتها وتبليغ المطعون ضده بصورة من الصحيفة. 
مادة - 16 -
للمطعون ضده أن يودع قسم كتاب المحكمة في ميعاد عشرة أيام من تاريخ تبليغه بصحيفة الطعن مذكرة بدفاعه مشفوعة بسند توكيل المحامى الموكل عنه والمستـندات التي يرى تـقديمها. 
فان فعل ذلك كان للطاعن أيضاً في ميعاد عشرة أيام من انقضاء الميعاد المبين في الفقرة السابقة أن يودع قسم الكتاب مذكرة مشفوعة بالمستـندات المؤيدة للرد. 
وفى حالة تعدد المطعون ضدهم يكون لكل منهم إذا شاء أن يودع في ميعاد العشرة أيام الأخيرة مذكرة بالرد على المذكرة المقدمة من المطعون ضدهم الآخرين مشفوعة بسند توكيل المحامى الموكل عنه إذا لم يكن قد سبق تـقديمه. 
مادة - 17-
يجوز للمطعون ضده قبل انقضاء الميعاد المنصوص عليه في الفقرة الأولى من المادة السابقة أن يدخل في الطعن أي خصم في القضية التي صدر فيها الحكم المطعون فيه لم يوجه إليه الطعن. ويتم إدخاله بتبليغه بصورة من صحيفة الطعن. 
ولمن أدخل أن يودع قسم الكتاب في ميعاد عشرة أيام من تاريخ تبليغه مذكرة بدفاعه مشفوعة بالمستـندات التي يرى تـقديمها، وفى هذه الحالة لا تسرى مواعيد الرد المنصوص عليها في الفقرتين الثانية والثالثة من المادة السابقة إلا بعد انقضاء العشرة أيام المذكورة. 
مادة - 18 -
يجوز لكل خصم في القضية التي صدر فيها الحكم المطعون فيه ولم يوجه ضده الطعن أن يتدخل في الطعن ليطلب الحكم برفضه. ويكون تدخله بإيداع مذكرة بدفاعه قسم الكتاب قبل انقضاء الميعاد المحدد بالفقرة الأولى من المادة (16) مشفوعة بالمستـندات التي تؤيده. 
مادة - 19 -
المذكرات وحوافظ المستـندات التي تودع باسم الخصم يجب أن تكون من أصل وصور بقدر عدد خصومه وأن تكون موقعة من محاميه المقبول أمام محكمة التميـيز.

----------


## هيثم الفقى

مادة - 20 -
لا يجوز لقسم الكتاب لأي سبب أن يقبل مذكرات أو أوراقا بعد انقضاء المواعيد المحددة لها، وانمــا يجـــب عليه أن يحرر محضرا يثبت فيه تاريخ تـقديم الورقة واسم مقدمها وصفته وسبب عدم قبولها. 
مادة - 21 -
بعد انقضاء المواعيد المنصوص عليها في المواد السابقة يسلم قسم الكتاب ملف الطعن إلى المكتب الفني لمحكمة التميـيز، وعلى هذا المكتب أن يحرر مذكرة برأيه في الطعــن في أقرب وقت ثم يرفعه إلى رئيس المحكمة ليعين أحد قضاة المحكمة مقررا للطعن، ويحدد جلسة لنظره أمام المحكمة يخطر بها محامو الخصوم الذين أودعوا مذكراتهم قبل انعقادها بعشرة أيام على الأقل وذلك بكتاب مسجل. 
مادة - 22 -
تحكم المحكمة في الطعن بعد اطلاعها على الأوراق بغير مرافعة شفوية بعد أن يتلو القاضي المقرر تـقريرا يلخص فيه أسباب الطعن والرد عليها ويحصر نقط الخلاف التي تنازعها الخصوم. 
مادة - 23 -
إذا رأت المحكمة ضرورة المرافعة الشفوية فلها سماع محامى الخصوم الذين سبق أن أودعوا مذكرات باسمهم، وللمحكمة أن ترخص لهم استـثـناء إيداع مذكرات تكميلية إذا رأت ضرورة ذلك، وحينئذ تحدد المواعيد التي يجب إيداع تلك المذكرات فيها. 
مادة - 24 -
إذا توافرت للطعن شروطــه الشكليــة وقبلتـــه المحكمة تـنقـض الحكم المطعون فيــه كله أو بعضه وتحكم في المصاريف. 
وإذا قضت المحكمة بعدم قبول الطعن أو برفضه أو بعدم جواز نظره حكمت على الطاعن بالمصاريف ومصادرة الكفالة كلها أو بعضها. 
وإذا رأت أن الطعن أريد به الكيد فلها أن تحكم بالتعويض للمطعون ضده. 
مادة - 25 -
إذا نقض الحكم المطعون فيه لمخالفته قواعد الاختصاص تقتصر محكمة التميـيز على الفصل في هذه المسألة، وتعين عند الاقتضاء المحكمة المختصــة التي يصح للخصوم التداعي إليها بإجراءات جديدة. 
وإذا نقض الحكم لغير ذلك من الأسباب تحيل القضية إلى المحكمة التي أصدرته لتحكم فيها من جديد بناء على طلب الخصوم، وفى هذه الحالة يتحتم على المحكمة التي أحيلت إليها القضية أن تتبع حكم محكمة التميـيز في المسألة القانونية التي فصلت فيها. 
ومع ذلك إذا حكمت المحكمة بنقض الحكم المطعون فيه وكان الموضوع صالحا للفصل فيه بكامله وبغير اتخاذ إجراء جديد أو كان الطعن للمرة الثانية وجب عليها الحكم في الموضوع، ولها عند الاقتضاء تحديد جلسة لنظره. 
مادة - 26 -
يترتب على نقض الحكم إلغاء جميع الأحكام والإجراءات اللاحقة للحكم المنقوض متى كان ذلك الحكم أساسا لها. 
وإذا كان الحكم لم ينقض إلا في جزء منه بقى نافذا في أجزائــه الأخــرى ما لم تكن مترتبة على الجزء المنقوض أو كانت التجزئة غير ممكنة. 

الباب الثالث
في الطعن بالتميـيز في المواد الجزائية
مادة - 27-
لكل من الادعاء العام والمحكوم عليه الطعن بالتميـيز في الأحكام الجزائية المنهية للخصومة الجنائية الصادرة من محكمة الاستئناف العليا أو من المحكمة الكبرى بصفتها الاستئنافية في مواد الجنايات والجنح في الأحوال الآتية: 
1 - إذا كان الحكم المطعون فيه مبنياً على مخالفة للقانون أو خطأ في تطبيقه أو تأويله. 
2 - إذا وقع بطلان في الحكم أو بطلان في الإجراءات أثر في الحكم. 
والأصــل اعتبار أن الإجراءات قد روعيت أثناء الدعوى، ومع ذلك فلصاحب الشأن أن يثبت بكافة الطرق أن تلك الإجراءات أهملت أو خولفت وذلك إذا لم تكن مذكورة في محضر الجلسة ولا في الحكم، فإذا ذكر في أحدهما أنها اتبعت فلا يجوز إثبات عدم اتباعها إلا بالادعاء بالتزوير. 
مادة - 28-
يحصل الطعن بالتميـيز بتـقرير في قسم كتاب المحكمة من الطاعن أو ممن يوكله لهذا الغرض في خلال ثلاثين يوماً من تاريخ الحكم، وإذا كان المحكوم عليه مسجونا فله أن يقرر بالطعن في السجن. 
ويجب على الطاعن إيداع قسم الكتاب مذكرة بالأسباب التي بنى عليها الطعن في ذلك الميعاد موقعة من محام مقيد بجدول المحامين أمام محكمة التميـيز إذا كان مرفوعاً من المحكوم عليه، ومن المدعى العام أو من يقوم مقامه إذا كان الطعن مرفوعا من الادعاء العام. 
ويجب أن تكون أسباب الطعن واضحة ومفصلة ومحَـّددة لأوجه الطعن. 
مادة - 29-
إذا لم يكن الطعن مرفوعاً من الادعــاء العـــــام أو مـــن المحكوم عليه بعقوبة سالبة للحرية يجب لقبولـه أن يودع الطاعن خزانة وزارة العدل مبلغ خمسين ديناراً على سبيل الكفالة ما لم يكن قد أعفى منها بقرار من وزير العدل. 
ولا يقـــبل قســـم الكتاب التـقرير بالطعن إذا لم يصحب بما يدل على إيداع الكفالــة أو الإعفاء منها ويحكم بمصادرة الكفالة إذا لم يقبل الطعن أو قضى برفضه أو بعدم جوازه أو بسقوطه. 
مادة - 30 -
يقوم قسم كتاب المحكمة بضم ملف القضية المطعون في حكمها بجميع مفرداتها وبعد تـقديم مذكرة أسباب الطعن أو انقضاء ميعاد تـقديمها يسلم قسم الكتاب ملف الطعن إلى المكتب الفني للمحكمة، وعلى هذا المكتب أن يحرر مذكرة برأيه في الطعن في أقرب وقت، ثم يرفعه إلى رئيس المحكمة ليعين أحــد قضـاة المحكمة مقررا للطعن، وتحدد جلسة لنظره أمام المحكمة يخطر بها الادعاء العام ومحامو الخصوم قبل انعقادها بثلاثة أيام على الأقل. 
مادة - 31 -
يسقط الطعن المرفوع من المتهم المحكوم عليه بعقوبة سالبة للحرية إذا لم يتقدم للتـنفيذ قبل يوم الجلسة. 
مادة - 32 -
تحكم المحكمة في الطعن بعد تلاوة تـقرير القاضي المقرر والاطلاع على الأوراق، وسماع أقوال الادعاء العام والمحامين عن الخصوم إذا رأت لزوما لذلك. 
مادة - 33 -
لا يجــوز إبداء أسباب أخرى أمام المحكمة غير الأسباب التي سبق بيانها في الميعاد المحدد لذلك. 
ومع ذلك فللمحكمة إذا كان الطعن مقبولا شكلا ً أن تنقض الحكم لمصلحة المتهم من تلقاء نفسها إذا ا تبين لهـــا من الاطلاع عليه أنه مبنى على مخالفة للقانون أو على خطأ في تطبيقه أو في تأويله أو أن المحكمة التي أصدرته لم تكن مشكلة وفقا للقانون أو لا ولاية لها بالفصل في الدعوى أو إذا صدر بعد الحكم المطعون فيه قانون يسري على واقعة الدعوى. 
مادة - 34 -
إذا توافرت للطعن شروطه الشكلية وقبلته المحكمة تنقض الحكم المطعون فيه كلــه أو بعضه. 
وإذا كان الطعـن مبنيا على الحالة الأولى المبينة بالمادة (27) تصـحح المحكمــة الخطأ وتحكم بمقتضى القانون، إلا إذا كان الحكم المطعون غير مستكمل للعناصر التي تمكنها من تطبيق القانون فتعيد القضية إلى المحكمة التي أصدرت الحكم المطعون فيه لتحكم فيها من جديد، كما تعيدهــا أيضــا إذا كان مبنــى الطعــن الحالة الثانية من المادة (27). 
مادة - 35 -
لا ينقــض من الحكم إلا ما كان متعلقا بالأوجه التي بنى عليها الطعن ما لم تكن التجزئة غير ممكنة. 
وإذا لم يكن الطعن مقدما من الادعاء الـعام فلا ينقض الحكم إلا بالنسبة إلى الطاعن ما لم تكن الأوجه التي بنى عليها الطعن تتصل بغيره من المتهمين معه، ففي هذه الحالــة ينقــض الحكم بالنسبة إليهم جميعا ولو لم يقدموا طعنا. 
مادة - 36 -
إذا كان نقض الحكم بناء على طلب أحد من الخصوم غير الادعاء العام فلا يضار بطعنه. 



مادة - 37 -
إذا اشتملت أسباب الحكم على خطأ في القانون أو إذا وقع خطأ في ذكر نصوصه فلا يجوز نقضه متى كانت العقوبة المحكوم بها مقررة في القانون للجريمة، وتصحح محكمة التميـيز الخطأ الذي اشتمل عليه الحكم. 
مادة - 38 -
إذا كان الحكم المطعون فيه صادرا بقبول دفع قانوني مانع من السير في الدعوى ونقضته محكمة التميـيز وأعادت القضية إلى المحكمة التي أصدرته لنظر الموضوع، فلا يجوز لهذه المحكمة أن تحكم بخلاف ما قضت به محكمة التميـيز. 
مادة - 39 -
إذا نقض الحكم وأعيدت القضية إلى المحكمة التي أصدرته، وطعن في حكمها للمرة الثانية تحكم محكمة التميـيز في الموضوع، وفى هذه الحالة تتبع الإجراءات المقررة في المحاكمة عن الجريمة التي وقعت. 
مادة - 40 -
الحكم الصادر بعقوبة الإعدام يعتبر مطعوناً فيه بقوة القانون أمام محكمة التميـيز، وعلــى المحكمــة التي أصدرت الـحكم إرسال ملف القضية إلى المكتب الفني لمحكمة التميـيز. 
وعلى المكتب الفني عرض القضية على محكمة التميـيز مشفوعة بمذكرة برأيه في الحكم، وللمحكمة أن تنقض الحكم طبقا لما هو مقرر فــي الفقرة الثانية من المادة (34) والفقرة الثانية من المادة (35). 
مادة - 41 -
لا يترتب على الطعن بالتميـيز وقف تـنفيذ الحكم المطعون فيه ما لم يكن صادراً بالإعدام. 
مادة - 42 -
إذا رفض الطعن بالتميـيز موضوعاً فلا يجوز لمن رفعه أن يرفع طعناً آخر عن الحكم ذاته لأي سبب. 

الباب الرابع
في إعادة النظر
مادة - 43 -
يجوز طلب إعادة النظر في الأحكام النهائية الصادرة بالعقوبة في مواد الجنايات والجنح في الأحوال الآتية: 
1 - إذا حكم على المتهم في جريمة قتل ثم وجد المدَعى قتله حيا. 

2 - إذا صدر حكم على شخص من أجل واقعة ثم صدر حكم على شـخص آخر من أجل الواقعة نفسها وكان بين الحكمين تناقض بحيث يستنتج منه براءة أحد المحكوم عليهما. 
3 - إذا حكم على أحد الشهود أو الخبراء بالعقوبة لشهادة الزور وفقاً لأحكام الفصل الأول من الباب الرابع من القسم الخاص من قانون العقوبات، أو إذا حكم بتزوير ورقة قدمت أثناء نظر الدعوى وكان للشهادة أو تـقرير الخبير أو الورقة تأثير في الحكم. 
4 - إذا كان الحكم مبنياً على حكم صادر من محكمة مدنية أومن إحدى محاكم الأحوال الشخصية وألغي هذا الحكم. 
5 - إذا حدثت أو ظهرت بعد الحكم وقائع أو إذا قدمت أوراق لم تكن معلومة وقت المحاكمة وكان من شأن هذه الوقائع أو الأوراق ثبوت براءة المحكوم عليه. 
مادة - 44 -
لوزير العدل والشئون الإسلامية، حق طلب إعادة النظر سواء مـــن تلقــاء نفســه أو بناء على طلب المحـــكوم عليه أو من يمثله قانوناً إذا كان عديم الأهلية أو مفقوداً أو بناء على طلب أقاربه أو زوجه بعد موته. 
ويبين في الطلب الحكم المطلوب إعادة النظر فيه والوجه الذي يستند عليه مشفوعاً بالمستـندات المؤيدة له وما يكون قد أجري من تحقيقات بشأنه من الجهات المختصة. 
مادة - 45 -
يقدم الطلب إلى رئيس محكمة التميـيز، وبعد أن يقوم المكتب الفني للمحكمة بتحرير مذكرة برأيه فيه تحدد جلسة لنظره يخطر بها الادعاء العام والخصوم قبل انعقادها بثلاثة أيام على الأقل. 
مادة - 46 -
تفصل محكمة التميـيز في الطلب بعد سماع أقوال الادعاء العام والخصوم وبعد إجراء ما تراه لازما من التحقيق بنفسها أو بواسطة من تندبه لذلك، فإذا رأت قبـــول الطلب تحكم بإلغاء الحكم وتقضى ببراءة المتهم إذا كانت البراءة ظاهرة، وإلا فتحيل الدعوى إلى المحكمة التي أصدرت الحكم للفصل في موضوعها ما لم تر هي إجراء ذلك بنفسها. 
ومع ذلك إذا كان من غير الممكن إعادة المحاكمة كما في حالة وفاة المحكوم عليــه أو أصابته بعاهة عقلية أو سقوط الدعوى الجنائية بمضي المدة تنظر محكمة التميـيز موضــوع الدعوى ولا تلغى من الحكم إلا ما يظهر لها خطؤه. 

مادة - 47 -
إذا توفى المحكوم عليه ولم يكن الطلب مقدماً من أحد الأقارب أو الزوج تنظر المحكمــة الدعــوى في مواجهة من تعينــه للدفاع عن ذكراه ، ويكون بقدر الإمكان من أقاربه. وفى هذه الحالة تحكم المحكمة عند الاقتضاء بمحو ما يمس الذكرى. 
ماد ة - 48 -
لا يترتب على طلب إعادة النظر وقف تـنفيذ الحكم إلا إذا كان صادراً بالإعدام. 
ماد ة - 49 -
كل حكم صادر بالبراءة بناء على إعادة النظر يجب نشره في الجريدة الرسمية على نفقة الحكومة بناء على طلب وزير العدل. 
مادة - 50 -
يترتب على إلغاء الحكم المطعون فيه سقوط الحكم بالتعويضات ووجوب رد ما نفذ به منها بدون إخلال بقواعد سقوط الحق بمضي المدة. 
مادة - 51 -
إذا رفــض طلــب إعادة النظر فلا يجوز تجديده بناء على ذات الوقائع التي بنى عليها. 
مادة - 52 -
الأحكام التي تصدر في موضوع الدعوى بنــاء على إعادة النظر من غير محكمة التميـيز يجوز الطعن فيها بالطرق المقررة في القانون ولا يجوز أن يقضى على المتهم بأشد من العقوبة السابق الحكم بها عليه. 

الباب الخامس
أحكام عامة
مادة - 53 -
يجوز للخصوم الادعاء بالتزوير أمام محكمة التميـيز في الأوراق التي تقدم إليها للمرة الأولى ولو كانت مقدمة ممن يدعيه. 
ويحصل هذا الادعاء بتـقرير في قسم كتاب المحكمة يوقعه محامى المدعى وتعين فيه الورقة المدعى بتزويرها وموضع التزوير وأدلته، وإلا كان الادعاء باطلا. 
فإذا رأت المحكمة أن الادعاء بالتزوير منتج وجائز تحيله إلى المكتب الفني للمحكمة لتحقيقه على وجه السرعة وتـقديم تـقرير بنتيجة التحقيق، ويجوز للمكتب الفني الاستعانة في ذلك بأهل الخــبرة، ثم تقضى المحكمة في النــزاع المعروض عليها على أساس تقديرها لنتيجة التحقيق. 
وإذا لم يثبت التزوير تقضي المحكمة بإلزام مدعيه بغرامة لا تتجاوز مائة دينار. 
مادة - 54 -
لا يجوز الطعن في أحكام محكمة التميـيز بأي طريق من طرق الطعن. 
مادة - 55 -
تسرى على القضايا التي تنظرها محكمة التميـيز القواعد والإجراءات الخاصة بنظام الجلسات، كما تسري عليها القواعد الخاصة بالأحكام فيما لا يتعارض مع نصوص هذا القانون. 
مادة - 56 -
بغير إخلال بأي قانون يعفى من الرسوم القضائية، يفرض رسم ثابت على الطعون بالتميـيز في المواد المدنية والتجارية والأحوال الشخصية قدره مائة دينار.

----------

